# chopping board for Argos 747 at last



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi All

Here is my chopping board that I`ve had made.It consists of three pieces of beech laminated together with a nice routed edge and two lifting wholes.It is 3/4" thick,so shouldn`t warp, and sits about 10-12mm above sink/drainer so knives ect dont cut into work surface.It still needs to be oiled both sides (still to be done ) with two applications to seal it and help prevent contamination.

Hooray !! At last. :lol: 

steve


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: copping board for Argos 747 at last*

>> copping board for Argos 747 at last <<
Had to look to see what the hell a "copping board" was - thought it was summit to do with getting rid of Coppers! 8O

Dougie.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dougie I had to check as well..... but perhaps Steve is now taking orders....

best of luck

Carol


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: copping board for Argos 747 at last*



asprn said:


> >> copping board for Argos 747 at last <<
> Had to look to see what the hell a "copping board" was - thought it was summit to do with getting rid of Coppers! 8O
> 
> Dougie.


 :lol: Now edited Dougie :lol: oops!

steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks a good job, Steve  

Gerald


----------



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Chopping board looks good - any chance you could let me know where I could get one from. Dealer promised to sort it out but not heard a thing from them and fed up with 'phoning them - about this and many other things!!


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Who is the dealer that is not responding? The dealers are waiting on Burstner who are dragging their feet. Chigman got an email from Burstner saying there would not be one but I was told by a Burstner rep at the NEC they were working on them and would be available shortly.

Do not let the dealer wriggle out of the contract as the chopping board was part of the 2007 spec on the Burstner brochure and even now is listed in the 2008 spec as well.

If you are having a few problems with your Burstner pm me and we can share info as both Steve (Chigman) and myself have had quite a few teething faults that we had not expected when buying a German motorhome.

Merry xmas

Ed


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

travelsRus2 said:


> Chopping board looks good - any chance you could let me know where I could get one from. Dealer promised to sort it out but not heard a thing from them and fed up with 'phoning them - about this and many other things!!


Hi travelsRus2

I had the chopping board made but it wasn`t cheap,couldn`t wait any longer for Burstner to deliver.If you want one pm me.

steve


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Its arrived!!!*

Hi All

A parcel arrived this morning by courier and I thought it was for wifey. Signed for it and then noticed my name on it. Intrigued as I was not expecting anything.

Big box, well sealed, two layers of thick bubble wrap and then the dawning moment ....could this be our chopping board? No pre warning from our dealer but it is..... a Burstner Argos 747 chopping board... and it fits perfectly...... \/  

So they are out there and coming to a place near you soon.

Well done RDh for coming through in the end. I'll try and post a piccie later.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Chopping Board Picture*

Well here it is in all its glory......

Chigman's beech one looks classier but this will do nicely

Ed


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Ed

A chopping board a last!!!! Had given up all hope of one! Have been in touch with our dealer today about various things it needs to go back for, but had stopped asking about the chopping board as I assumed it didn't exist. Will give them another call tomorrow i think.

Kirsty


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ed...I wouldn`t use it mate.Get it framed,put it on Ebay and earn a pretty packet.  It`s the first one i`ve heard of and could be no.1 chopping board of the first batch,rare as rocking horse..(hens teeth)  :lol: yes, well done to your dealer for persistance.

steve


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

Hi have you been recalled for the gas update yet ,and the water problem with fiat dealers. Ie front window and engine covers /got new chopping board at NEC ? pretty much satified with it what about you.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

fairways said:


> Hi have you been recalled for the gas update yet ,and the water problem with fiat dealers. Ie front window and engine covers /got new chopping board at NEC ? pretty much satified with it what about you.


Hi

I have had all recall work done including the dometic fridge one,if you mean that to be the gas?

My offical chopping board has just arrived at the dealers,should be getting it sometime next week.only seven months after taking delivery of the van. 8O

steve


----------



## 109533 (Jan 27, 2008)

*chopping board*

had my 747 since begining of javuary and told dealer (rdh motorhomes) when we picked it up that we wanted a chopping board .we are still waiting for it to arrive this is rediculous time scale why cant they just send them out by carrier direct from burstner. fair enough it would cast a bit more but do wonders for company relations


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

whoo whoo-Me chopping board turned up at 9am today  Only seven months after I took delivery of the van.Not bad i suppose for this country. 8O 

steve

ps I wont be using it though as the beech one I had made is much better. :lol: 

steve


----------

